# Tardo/tardivo



## Cristina.

Dal Garzanti:
*tardivo* 
1 che viene, che si manifesta *in ritardo*: _un’estate tardiva; germoglio, frutto tardivo,_ che spunta, matura con ritardo | detto di bambino o ragazzo, *ritardato* nello sviluppo fisico o intellettuale.

*tardo* 
1 *lento* nel muoversi o nel fare qualcosa; pigro: _una persona tarda nel decidersi; un bambino tardo di riflessi._
2 avanti nel tempo, *avanzato, inoltrato*: _in tarda mattinata; a tarda notte; nel tardo inverno; la tarda età (_ la vecchiaia)_; il tardo umanesimo_ (la sua ultima fase).
3 che è fatto, che avviene tardi o troppo tardi; *tardivo*

Dal DeMauro:
*tardivo*:
che viene, che si manifesta in ritardo:_ estate tardiva_ | di pianta o frutto, che spunta, matura o germoglia in ritardo
*1b*. fig., di bambino o ragazzo, ritardato nello sviluppo fisico o intellettuale | *BU*fam., che è poco intelligente.

Nel forum It-Sp xeneize (sardo) ha detto che un ragazzo _tardo _è un ritardato mentale e che si usa _tardone_, mentre Irene (trentina) ha detto che si usa _tardivo_ per una persona che ha un ritardo nello sviluppo e invece _tardone_ non si usa. Sembra che il Garzanti ed il DeMauro diano ragione a Irene.

Qual è la differenza fra tardo e tardivo?


----------



## xeneize

Un momento...io non voglio nessuna ragione, meno che mai dal dizionario (a parte che, spiace dirlo, ma gli usi sardi non figurano praticamente MAI nel dizionario, ve lo posso giurare, sembriamo un'altra nazione o un'altra lingua...), non ho detto che il nostro uso è "corretto", figuriamoci, ho solo detto come si usa QUI.
Ora che so come si usa in Trentino, ne terrò conto se vado lì, come sempre cerco di fare fuori di qui...
Invidio molto tutti coloro (dichosos ustedes) che parlano per territori tanto estesi come la Spagna o l'Italia (Dios mío), io parlo solo dell'uso che conosco nella mia isola, e manco in tutta, in concreto nella parte centro-nord specialmente...
E poi, apporto quello che so dell'Argentina, ma di Buenos Aires, mica di tutta l'Argentina...e anche gli usi spagnoli lì non sono "corretti" e viceversa.
Dunque, se vuoi venire in Sardegna, l'uso è quello...Ma ovviamente puoi anche parlare in un altro modo, non credo che nessuno ti rimprovererebbe 

Comunque, _tardone_ si usa anche in Sicilia (Palermo), con la stessa accezione di qua.
Ora sai che puoi usarlo anche lì.... Anche se nel dizionario non c'è, già si dice, tranqui 
In altri posti, non ne ho idea...


Saluti

Piccola curiosità: ho spulciato il dizionario in lungo e in largo durante questi ultimi anni: non mi crederete di sicuro, ma l'UNICA accezione non "standard" che è riportata dalla Sardegna, delle innumerevoli che abbiamo, vi giuro, è "babbo" per dire "papà".
Penso sia perchè si dice anche in Toscana e Umbria...


----------



## Lello4ever

A quanto pare sia tardo che tardivo vanno bene per indicare una persona un po' ottusa, però tardivo sembra più una malattia vera e propria. Io personalmente non userei mai tardivo.

@xeneize
Ti scaldi troppo facilmente
Qui nessuno attacca nessuno. Cristina ha fatto una domanda prendendo spunto dalle tue parole. Tutti sbagliano e tutti possono avere ragione
Comunque ricorda sempre di postare in "italiano" non in sardo


----------



## xeneize

Ma non mi sono affatto "scaldato", e non ho mai preteso di avere ragione..
L'ho anche detto, scusa, non si vede?, che il nostro uso credo non sia contemplato dai dizionari, ma è l'uso di qua, in italiano, mica in sardo...
Forse Cristina ha pensato che volevo dirle cosa fosse "corretto", Dio me ne liberi , le ho solo detto come usiamo qui.

Ejm, come sarebbe dire di "ricorda di postare in italiano e non in sardo"???!
Se questo non è italiano...
Dove hai visto sardo, scusami?...neppure nell'altro post non c'era nemmeno mezza parola in sardo...
Alludi a quelle due espressioni in *spagnolo* che ho messo?? Altro non c'è...
O alludi al mio "italiano regionale di Sardegna"?...
Ma questo È italiano 
In sardo, non ho scritto il resto di nulla, come si dice qui...

La' ca ti ses ipariau....
Ecco, questo sì è sardo, visto che l'hai richiesto, così noti la differenza 

Ciao


----------



## Cristina.

Grazie, Lello4ever, ma perché si dice _nel tardo inverno_ e invece si dice _estate tardiva ?_
Dipende dalla posizione dell'aggetivo?

Non sono veri sinonimi, vero? C'è qualche sfumatura che mi è sfuggita.
Me lo potete espiegare per favore?


----------



## Lello4ever

Tardo inverno = ultima parte dell'inverno.
Estate tardiva = estate che arriva in ritardo.


----------



## xeneize

In spagnolo è sempre _tardío_, in questo caso (nonostante la Rae dia anche _tardo_ come sinonimo), mentre in italiano cambia.
Se ci si riferisce all'ultimo periodo di una certa epoca, si usa _tardo_: tardo inverno vuol dire l'ultima parte dell'inverno (_invierno tardío_).
Nell'altro esempio, invece, non ci si riferisce a questo, ma bensì al fatto che l'estate è sopraggiunta in ritardo rispetto al tempo previsto o usuale: estate _tardiva_ (in spagnolo, sempre _verano tardío_).
La posizione dell'aggettivo non influisce.


Aggiunta: non avevo visto il tuo intervento, Lello


----------



## Cristina.

Ahhh, sì, adesso mi è più chiaro, xeneize. Grazie per la tua meravigliosa spiegazione.


----------



## pomar

Vediamo un po'. Innanzi tutto, per favore, Xeneize, con tutto il rispetto per le tue opinioni e senza nessun campanilismo, non parlare però a nome di tutti i sardi, anche perché lo fanno già in tanti! A me mi scoccia un po' leggere "da noi in Sardegna si dice così", quando so per esempio che la maggioranza dei sardi non dice come dici tu. E' già successo in altri thread, no?
Tardo: OK, mi risulta. Tardone, no. Per me tardone è un plurale femminile che alcuni anni fa stava ad indicare le donne di mezza età, ma non so se si usa ancora (ho sentito il termine "carampane").
La differenza tra tardo e tardivo, nell'esempio che fai tu, Cristina, è questa:
il tardo inverno è l'ultima parte dell'inverno (febbraio-marzo), un'estate tardiva è un'estate che tarda ad arrivare (non come quest'anno quindi. qui siamo arrivati già a 40°), cioè quando, nonostante per il calendario sia estate, fa ancora freddino.

_Ci siamo parlati sopra. Sorry!_


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Per quel che risulta a me:

Tardo: 
 ritardato mentale se riferito ad una persona
tardivo se riferito ad un gesto o ad un'azione.
Tardivo:
 ritardato mentale se riferito ad una persona (non molto comune o limitato ad un linguaggio tecnico/medico)
fatto troppo tardi se riferito ad un gesto o ad un'azione.
Tardone: 
persona su di età.
persona poco sveglia.


----------



## Cristina.

Ok, grazie, Paul. Molto più chiaro.
Ossia, tardone viene usato e tardivo è un ritardato mentale tecnicamente parlando.


----------



## xeneize

Pomar, scusa ma...non sarai tu che vuoi parlare a nome di qualcuno?...
Tu puoi dimostrare che la maggioranza dei sardi non dice come dico io??..
E poi, a cosa ti riferisci, in particolare??...
Cosa vorrebbe dire che in "tanti" parlano a nome dei sardi? 
Non mi risulta e non so a chi ti riferisci...
L'hai letto bene il mio post? forse no...
Ho proprio evitato ogni tipo di campanilismo, non trovi?.. ho detto che NON parlavo neppure a nome della Sardegna.. Riguardalo, per favore...
Qua si tende sempre a parlare a nome di tutti, anche tu lo stai facendo un po'.
Io non credo di averlo fatto, con tutto il rispetto: ho detto chiaramente che da noi si usa _tardo_ e _tardone_ in quel senso che ho messo, tutto qui.
Da "noi", non vuol dire da "te"...
Sarò ancora più preciso: nella mia zona di origine, *Macomer-Oristano*, _tardone_ è usato come aumentativo di _tardo_, tutto qui.
Lo usiamo anche a *Sassari*, dove sto, sempre con quel significato.
Ancora più precisamente, lo usano sopratttutto i giovani, non l'ho mai sentito dire a una persona con più di una trentina d'anni, ora che ci penso.
Ancora più precisamente, è usato come sostantivo: "sei un tardone", mentre "tardo" è aggettivo: "sei un po' tardo".
_Tardone_ colpisce più di tardo e offende di più, consiglierei di stare attenti a come si usa...
Aggiungo precisazioni: in Sicila, a Palermo, _tardone_ si usa tale e quale come da noi, preciso.
Ancora: è lo stesso significato che mette Paul, dal che deduco si usi anche a Brescia.
L'accezione che hai messo tu di _tardona_ ovviamente la conosco, Pomar, ma, mi scuserai, è un po' datata , non la sento usare da nessuno, per quanto posso testimoniare io, beninteso.
Comunque, quella è una _tardona_, questo è *tardone*.
Ma si usa anche il femminile: *sei una tardona*= sei poco sveglia, sei *tontorrona* (altro sardismo).
Se a volte è parso che ho parlato a nome della Sardegna, mi scuso, non era nelle mie intenzioni, starò attento a non farlo.
Però spero che non lo facciano neppure altri...
Non credo, in tutta sincerità, possa comunque essere sembrato così in questo post, penso di averlo chiarito bene che NON parlavo "a nome della Sardegna".
Sai una cosa, in sincerità, Pomar?...Ho trovato un bè (_sassaresismo;_) di gente che parlava a nome di tutta l'Italia, della Spagna, di tutti i paesi ispanoparlanti...
Se pure avessi parlato a nome della Sardegna, qualche volta, con la proporzione ne esco comunque dignitosamente bene, no?


----------



## xeneize

Aggiungo che, tranne _tardivo_ riferito a una persona, qua (Sassari, non mi allargo ) si usano tutti i significati messi da Paul, precisi
Con quello di _tardone_ per persona su di età che però ormai si è perso.

Saluti


----------



## Cristina.

pomar said:


> il tardo inverno è l'ultima parte dell'inverno (febbraio-marzo), un'estate tardiva è un'estate che tarda ad arrivare (non come quest'anno quindi. qui siamo arrivati già a 40°), cioè quando, nonostante per il calendario sia estate, fa ancora freddino.


 
Molto più chiaro. Credo di aver capito 
Grazie tante, Pomar.


----------



## pomar

Xeneize, hai ragione sul fatto di avere specificato che non parlavi nemmeno a nome di tutta la Sardegna. Da una parte. Poi, però, hai aggiunto (primo post)


> Dunque, se vuoi venire in Sardegna, l'uso è quello


 
Quando ho parlato di maggioranza dei sardi, volevo solo dire che la maggioranza parla la varietà campidanese, e anche di quelli che parlano logudorese e nuorese, una buona parte vivono in area campidanese. Solo quello.


> Cosa vorrebbe dire che in "tanti" parlano a nome dei sardi?


Non mi riferivo né a te né a nessuno del forum, ma a chi ogni tanto si indigna "a nome di tutti i Sardi", politici, giornalisti, recentemente un sindacalista, ecc. Era una battuta, più che altro.


Che tardone riferito a donne attempate fosse fuori moda l'ho detto io per prima. In ogni caso non l'ho mai sentito usare nel senso di persona ritardata (non sto dicendo che non lo uso io).  Del resto anche il De Mauro, che mi pare essere un dizionario più attento alla reale osservazione della lingua parlata che non al purismo, lo definisce BU (basso uso)


> tar|dó|ne
> agg.
> BU di qcn., che è lento, goffo, impacciato nei movimenti; anche s.m.


e ne fa una descrizione che non è proprio corrispondente a quella che date voi. Ma se da qualche parte si usa in quel senso, buono a sapersi. Così se qualcuno mi dà della tardona da Oristano in su, dovrò desumere che potrebbe non riferirsi alla mia età ma alla mia prontezza mentale.  

Quanto a tardivo, non lo uso nello stesso senso di tardo, riferito a persone, però l'ho sentito usare (magari come eufemismo) per parlare di un bambino un po' ritardo rispetto agli standard della sua età, ma non ritardato... solo in ritardo.


----------



## xeneize

...E vabbè, ma se non posso nemmeno dire una frase tipo "quando vieni in Sardegna"...Mica posso dire "quando vieni in Corsica"...
Era una frase che non voleva dire "parlo a nome dei sardi", perchè già avevo chiarito che non era così 
Comunque non (le) fa nulla 



> Quando ho parlato di maggioranza dei sardi, volevo solo dire che la maggioranza parla la varietà campidanese, e anche di quelli che parlano logudorese e nuorese, una buona parte vivono in area campidanese. Solo quello.


 
Ejm...questo concetto mi è un po' oscuro, ma non è questa la sede per discuterne  Che la varietà più parlata sia il campidanese, è pacifico...
Però non ho capito se tu ti riferisci a immigrati nuoresi o logudoresi a Cagliari (già ce ne sono...), oppure al fatto che il campidanese si estende in provincia di Nuoro, che è vero, ma ciò vuole appunto dire che lì si parla _campidanese_ e non _nuorese_. È comunque vero anche il contrario: pure il logudorese e il nuorese si estendono nella provincia di Oristano, il mio paese fa parte di quella provincia, ma si parla logudorese (zona nord). Non siamo però in Campidano, né, ovviamente, in area campidanese, solo vicini all'inizio di quest'area.



> Non mi riferivo né a te né a nessuno del forum, ma a chi ogni tanto si indigna "a nome di tutti i Sardi", politici, giornalisti, recentemente un sindacalista, ecc. Era una battuta, più che altro.


 

Ah, perfetto allora 




> Che tardone riferito a donne attempate fosse fuori moda l'ho detto io per prima. In ogni caso non l'ho mai sentito usare nel senso di persona ritardata (non sto dicendo che non lo uso io). Del resto anche il De Mauro, che mi pare essere un dizionario più attento alla reale osservazione della lingua parlata che non al purismo, lo definisce BU (basso uso)
> e ne fa una descrizione che non è proprio corrispondente a quella che date voi. Ma se da qualche parte si usa in quel senso, buono a sapersi. Così se qualcuno mi dà della tardona da Oristano in su, dovrò desumere che potrebbe non riferirsi alla mia età ma alla mia prontezza mentale.


 
Sì sì, qui si usa così, per dire che uno è "un po' tardo di riflessi", è un aumentativo di _tardo_, come indica la parola stessa d'altra parte per via del suffisso -_one_, e come vedi si usa anche a Brescia, e ti garantisco anche a Palermo, e a questo punto suppongo in altri posti pure...
Nessuno che abbia un minimo di educazione ti dirà così, comunque, puoi stare tranquilla, né a Oristano né a Sassari 
Anche se a volte può essere detto alla buona, tra amici, senza offesa, non è poi una parola tanto volgare, ripensandoci.
Ti confermo che appartiene più che altro all'uso dei giovani, comunque, è una parola colloquiale, non credo proprio che lo dicano _tutti_.
Ah, non deriva dal sardo: si dice solo in italiano, in sardo non lo diciamo, usiamo altri termini...



> Quanto a tardivo, non lo uso nello stesso senso di tardo, riferito a persone, però l'ho sentito usare (magari come eufemismo) per parlare di un bambino un po' ritardo rispetto agli standard della sua età, ma non ritardato... solo in ritardo.


 
Ah, perfetto. No, io non ho mai sentito quest'uso di _tardivo_.

Ciao


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> Voglio ricordarvi che questo thread è stato aperto per discustere del significato di tardo - tardivo e non per innescare una polemica Sardi contro il resto del mondo.
> Ogni post off topic verrà cancellato.


----------



## Necsus

C'è un significato di _tardivo_ che mi sembra non sia stato ricordato:
che arriva troppo tardi per essere efficace (un provvedimento tardivo).
E quanto all'altra accezione, un film di Benvenuti del '95 s'intitolava 'Ivo il tardivo' e il protagonista aveva appunto dei problemi di ritardo mentale.


----------



## xeneize

Sì, questo significato è molto diffuso.
È quello menzionato prima di "fatto o che arriva troppo tardi", come nell'esempio di "un'estate tardiva" (non questa...).


----------



## Necsus

xeneize said:


> Sì, questo significato è molto diffuso.
> È quello menzionato prima di "fatto o che arriva troppo tardi", come nell'esempio di "un'estate tardiva" (non questa...).


Be', no, non è esattamente quello menzionato nel thread, che avevo letto, c'è in più il senso di inefficacia, che credo sia ottenibile solo con l'accostamento a determinate parole. Anche i vocabolari sottolineano questa distinzione (qui il Garzanti):
*1* che viene, che si manifesta in ritardo: _un'estate tardiva_; _germoglio_, _frutto tardivo_, che spunta, matura con ritardo | (_fig_.) detto di bambino o ragazzo, ritardato nello sviluppo fisico o intellettuale 
*2* che giunge troppo tardi per essere efficace: _un intervento tardivo_; _scuse tardive._

Il primo significato è quello di cui parli, già menzionato, il secondo è quello a cui mi riferisco io...


----------



## xeneize

Ah sì, li ho uniti in un unico in effetti (forse perchè anche in spagnolo corrispondono alla stessa parola..), ma mi volevo riferire a entrambi i significati: "che si manifesta in ritardo", e "che giunge troppo tardi per essere efficace"


----------

